# Encender y apagar leds



## JESUS_JOS (Dic 17, 2006)

Hola... no se nada de electrónica, pero me gustan las luces, quiero hacer una serie de leds, en total son 38, y quiero que prendan y apaguen, pero usen como fuente de voltaje una pila o algo portátil, ya están conectados en serie, pero se quedan prendidos todo el tiempo, que puedo hacer? cuál es la manera más simple y fácil de lograrlo???
de antemano muchas gracias....
saludos


----------



## dijindoock (Dic 17, 2006)

pes para que prendan y apagen puedes aser o comprar un chip,, ahprita no me acuerdo como se llaman,, o puedes acerlo con algunos capasitores en realidad es muy sensillo

[/i]


----------



## farzy (Dic 17, 2006)

que tal, bueno mira primero:

no conectes en serie los led, deben ir conectados en paralelo, deben ser al menos 2 y 2 de diferente color ya que algunos consumen mas cantidad de corriente que otros, aqui te dejo un circuito que hicimos en la escuela hace ya un rato, funciona perfecto, y yo lo tengo con 18 leds iluminando un cuadro de una virgen y se ve de lujo, es muy sencillo de construir y no requiere grandes conocimientos, si quieres mayor velocidad de parpadeo de los leds solo cambia los capacitores electroliticos por unos de 220 microfaradios.


----------



## DARKLOBOTHV (Dic 16, 2010)

Gracias por el aporte lo voy a practicar se ve muy interesante me gustaria como lo harias con un 555 que me han comentado pero la verdad no tengo idea este esta bien explicado por que trae las caracteristicas del transistor.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 16, 2010)

Hola.

Ese circuito es un aestable (astable) a transistores, tiene el defecto de no tener resistencia limitadora de corriente para el LED. Otra cosa que se menciona es que los LEDs se deben poner en paralelo, cosa que no es recomendable o apropiado, los LED *no deben estar en paralelo* (ya que los LEDs son diodos y no son focos o bombillas, tampoco existen dos LEDs idénticos).
Los LEDs en lo posible se deben conectar en serie (siempre con una resistencia limitadora de corriente, a menos que se excite el LED con corriente constante, es ese caso no es necesaria la resistencia limitadora.)
Ese circuito es identico a mí avatar (sólo está dibujado de otra manera) 



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## areli (Nov 28, 2012)

Buenos dias a todos, elaficionado queria saber cuantos leds maximo puedo poner en total si quisiera una duracion de una hora, espero tu pronta respuesta, gracias de antemano.


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 28, 2012)

Utiliza el 555 en modo astable, del pin 3 más una resistencia de 220 ohm conectas un transistor como el 2N3904 en configuración darlington a un TIP31 que puede trabajar más descansado que el 2N3904 y pones los transistores en modo mixto, es decir pones en paralelo series de 4 LEDs y puedes poner 40 LEDs en total, serían aproximadamente 160mA de consumo más el consumo del 555 y el que pueda gererar el transistor como algo de calor. Tambien con 2 pares de transistores complementarios y el 555 puedes realizar el circuito para que sea por ciclos, primero 20 LEDs encendidos y luego los otros 20, así se turnan... La duración depende de la batería que use.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 28, 2012)

Hola.

La cantidad de LEDs depende de la potencia de la fuete de alimentación.

No entiendo lo de una hora. Quieres decir que se encienda una hora 1 LED (o LEDs) y después se enciende por otra hora el otro LEDs (o LEDs).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

